# Ariel Khadr After Winning 2009 NPC Atlantic States Fitness Overall!



## Arnold (Jun 9, 2009)

She is only 16 years old!

Ariel Khadr After Winning 2009 NPC Atlantic States Fitness Overall!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 9, 2009)

I dont know if that girl is just THAT hot....or is it just that she is standing next to Dave Palumbo, and it gives that contrast effect making me think she is amazing?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 9, 2009)

she's pretty damn hot, unfortunately only 16 though.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 9, 2009)

Maybe she lives in Canada? If not I think most states are 17 is legal, and I wouldn't feel guilty at all being there on her birthday. ^^


----------

